# [Rumour] Retro's project, biggest 3D Mario and several NDirects?



## beta4attack (May 14, 2013)

Coming from a user by the name of 100 Year Old Gamer (from IGN forums) has been sharing some minor predictions with users who ask questions. The user says that they work within Nintendo, but that can't really be confirmed. Although, their predictions in the past somehow turned to be true. Here are the bones the user threw:


> Nintendo will air three to five Nintendo Directs before and around E3, starting on May 30
> 3D Mario will be “huge, bigger than any Mario game to date” and looks “unlike anything you’ve ever seen”
> Retro’s new game will be first person, futuristic, and something everyone wants them to do
> When asked if “a certain Super Saiyan” would join Smash Bros (since Namco is involved), he said it “hasn’t been decided yet, but there is a chance”


Do you think it's true? Discuss!

Source:
http://mynintendonews.com/2013/05/14/nintendo-e3-rumours-emerge/

*EDIT*: Coming from the same person:


> * Pokémon News*
> 
> Pokemon X and Y and Pokemon Rumble U news expected with no other Pokémon games revealed.
> *Game Updates*
> ...


----------



## Gahars (May 14, 2013)

> Retro’s new game will be first person, futuristic, and something everyone wants them to do


 
_Metroid Please God We're So Sorry We Don't Know What We Were Thinking Please Forgive Us Please Please Please_ (Or Metroid PGWSSWDKWWWTPFUPPP for short) or bust.

Then again, the Ice Climbers have been due for an edgy reboot...


----------



## Arras (May 14, 2013)

First person futuristic? Could be either Star Fox or Metroid, I guess? Or something new entirely, but that's unlikely given the "something everyone wants them to do". Dunno about the rest, but being able to Kamehameha Mario off the screen would be interesting.


----------



## Ryupower (May 14, 2013)

Super Saiyan? ,not him (or any of them)
but
a _dual_-_sword fighter _(from a Namco Bandai  game)
would be better


----------



## rizzod (May 14, 2013)

F-Zero?


----------



## beta4attack (May 14, 2013)

rizzod said:


> F-Zero?


F-Zero isn't first-person, afaik.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 14, 2013)

I want a gritty Mario FPS where Mario's a drug pusher, selling mushrooms and living a hallucination, killing _"turtles"_ with his _"fire flower"_ while wearing a _"tanooki suit"_ where in reality, we are the turtles, withdrawing into our shells at the first sign of trouble, hiding our heads within the confines of the four walls of our houses pretending the outside world is perfectly fine, the fire flower being a flame thrower, a fire that purifies all corruption, the tanooki suit being a suit made of the skin of his victims... he used to be a carpenter after all... but then the economical crisis came... and everything changed.

A grim outlook on the condition of man where Mario simply wants to fix the plumbing of this world, a world where he is actually the unwanted clog everybody wants to push to the margins of society...

...Peach would totally be a prostitute - a fallen princess under complete control of Bowser the Pimp.


----------



## beta4attack (May 14, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I want a gritty Mario FPS where Mario's a drug pusher living a hallucination, killing _"turtles"_ with his _"fire flower"_ while wearing a _"tanooki suit"_ where in reality, we are the turtles, withdrawing into our shells at the first sign of trouble, hiding our heads within the confines of the four walls of our houses pretending the outside world is perfectly fine, the fire flower being a flame thrower, a fire that purifies all corruption, the tanooki suit being a suit made of the skin of his victims... he used to be a carpenter after all... but then the economical crisis came... and everything changed.
> 
> A grim outlook on the condition of man where Mario simply wants to fix the plumbing of this world, a world where he is actually the unwanted clog everybody wants to push to the margins of society...
> 
> ...Peach would totally be a prostitute - a fallen princess under complete control of Bowser the Pimp.


Oh my... That's just... That's... Beyond terrible! *dies* R.I.P. (aka Rest in Puke)


----------



## Foxi4 (May 14, 2013)

beta4attack said:


> Oh my... That's just... That's... Beyond terrible! *dies* R.I.P. (aka Rest in Puke)


...that's only because you never stopped for a moment and thought what the Mushroom Kingdom, its inhabitants, customs and items actually symbolize. 

*SYMBOLISM!  *


----------



## Nah3DS (May 14, 2013)

oh  .... a new first person view Metroid made by Retro
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZ


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 14, 2013)

I hope for Metroid Prime 4... the good version.

Metroid Prime 2 and 3 turn out to be a bad dream (though 3 was better than 2, but still very very repetitive and pretty boring).


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (May 14, 2013)

No way anyone really wants a first person Star Fox or F-Zero game, so unless they're doing a super twist with a futuristic Zelda game (varying degrees of do not want) it's gotta be another Metroid game, assuming there's any truth to the rumor in the first place.

Also if they actually put fucking Goku in Smash Bros I wouldn't even buy it used or pirate it. I'd go so far as to say I wouldn't even buy a Wii U but I can't pass up dat Wind Waker HD and SMTxFE.


----------



## beta4attack (May 14, 2013)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> No way anyone really wants a first person Star Fox or F-Zero game, so unless they're doing a super twist with a futuristic Zelda game (varying degrees of do not want) it's gotta be another Metroid game, assuming there's any truth to the rumor in the first place.


Didn't Miyamato say that Retro is very busy for a Legend of Zelda game, anyway?


----------



## Taleweaver (May 14, 2013)

Bigger and larger Mario than before?

I call SUPER MARIO SPACE-TIME CONTINUUM. Because...y'know...after bros->land->world->galaxy...there's only one way to go. 


A futuristic retro game that everyone wants them to do? To be fair, I'm hoping for a new franchise. It's not that I dislike metroid, but nintendo sure is busy recycling everything they ever produced.





Foxi4 said:


> I want a gritty Mario FPS where Mario's a drug pusher, selling mushrooms and living a hallucination, killing _"turtles"_ with his _"fire flower"_ while wearing a _"tanooki suit"_ where in reality, we are the turtles, withdrawing into our shells at the first sign of trouble, hiding our heads within the confines of the four walls of our houses pretending the outside world is perfectly fine, the fire flower being a flame thrower, a fire that purifies all corruption, the tanooki suit being a suit made of the skin of his victims... he used to be a carpenter after all... but then the economical crisis came... and everything changed.
> 
> A grim outlook on the condition of man where Mario simply wants to fix the plumbing of this world, a world where he is actually the unwanted clog everybody wants to push to the margins of society...
> 
> ...Peach would totally be a prostitute - a fallen princess under complete control of Bowser the Pimp.


I've already seen plenty of screenshots for this one.


----------



## 2ndApex (May 14, 2013)

LOL People still pay attention anonymous "Nintendo employees"?


----------



## pokefloote (May 14, 2013)

Yeah I don't really believe this guy is who he says he is, but rumors...

I hope it's Metroid and a Dragon Ball character (probably Goku...)

Didn't Nintendo/Namco say that there would be around the same amount or less characters this time around though? I don't expect them to have more than like, 3 or 4 Namco characters featured in the game. It isn't like a Nintendo x Namco fighting game, it's just being developed in part by them. 

And if anyone says "Goku wouldn't fit in this game!!" because of his techniques or whatever



Spoiler



Lucario had Kamehameha (not in name) in brawl so...


----------



## Nah3DS (May 14, 2013)

2ndApex said:


> LOL People still pay attention anonymous "Nintendo employees"?


I'm a Nintendo employee
and I can confirm that we are working in a new Mario game


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 14, 2013)

What does he gain?  Attention?  Starting talk for Nintendo?  We all know exclusives either prove to be magic mushrooms again or it fails this time.  30 years, same formula (mostly), same exclusives?  Metroid games are always great.


----------



## jacksprat1990 (May 14, 2013)

Hope this is true. Nintendo's hardcore games are one of the very few things that keeps me into modern gaming.


----------



## Lanlan (May 14, 2013)

Giving this guy the benefit of the doubt, say he really does work for Nintendo. Do you really think random employees know about all of Nintendo's projects? I've heard stories about the secrecy that goes on there. Also I'm fairly certain only characters who originated in video games get in Smash Bros., think Sakurai said that.


----------



## beta4attack (May 14, 2013)

Lanlan said:


> Giving this guy the benefit of the doubt, say he really does work for Nintendo. Do you really think random employees know about all of Nintendo's projects? I've heard stories about the secrecy that goes on there. Also I'm fairly certain only characters who originated in video games get in Smash Bros., think Sakurai said that.


I think it was that the character must be from a game (and not a cameo) that appeared on a Nintendo system.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 14, 2013)

Lol, nobody knows.  That all seems VERY general though.  He said nothing that has not been insinuated by public posts and news already.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 14, 2013)

New Mario will be called Super Mario *U*niverse. Calling it now.


----------



## Arras (May 14, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> Bigger and larger Mario than before?
> 
> I call SUPER MARIO SPACE-TIME CONTINUUM. Because...y'know...after bros->land->world->galaxy...there's only one way to go.
> 
> ...


You forgot Universe, that is bigger than a galaxy and fits.


----------



## beta4attack (May 14, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> Lol, nobody knows. That all seems VERY general though. He said nothing that has not been insinuated by public posts and news already.


I'm mostly interested in the 3-5 Nintendo Directs rumour, it just blows my mind on thought


----------



## kisamesama (May 14, 2013)

Ryupower said:


> Super Saiyan? ,not him (or any of them)
> but
> a _dual_-_sword fighter _(from a Namco Bandai game)
> would be better


 
wtf? why not! a super saiyan with a power level of over 9000


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (May 14, 2013)

I would like to see a 3D Excite Bike with a cool track building option and online multiplayer. That sounds pretty fun to me.


----------



## kisamesama (May 14, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> I would like to see a 3D Excite Bike with a cool track building option and online multiplayer. That sounds pretty fun to me.


 
I would see this more like a wiiware (does that still exist? lol) title game


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (May 14, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> New Mario will be called Super Mario Universe. Calling it now.




I just hope it turns out better than Stargate Universe... Loved the show but it died early


----------



## Eerpow (May 14, 2013)

I wouldn't want Goku as a regular character, however as an easteregg only accessible if you do, let's say a certain button combination on the character select screen? Yes, a secret character like that would be awesome.


----------



## KingVamp (May 14, 2013)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Also if they actually put fucking Goku in Smash Bros I wouldn't even buy it used or pirate it.


It's that serious, huh? 





pokefloote said:


> And if anyone says "Goku wouldn't fit in this game!!" because of his techniques or whatever
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imagine if the attacks collided. 


I rather have a Tales character.


----------



## pokefloote (May 14, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Imagine if the attacks collided.
> 
> I rather have a Tales character.


Some pretty crazy screenshots could be captured. 

I'd like a Tales of character too, but they can't exactly choose one character to represent the entire series like Dragon Ball, can they? Since each game is separate for the most part.


----------



## RPG Hacker (May 14, 2013)

> Retro’s new game will be first person, futuristic, and something everyone wants them to do


If this turns out to be true (and I think we all know what game that's referring to) then FUCK, YEAH! But right now it's still a little bit too early to get all psyched up. Only one more month to wait, anyways.


----------



## Dork (May 14, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I hope for Metroid Prime 4... the good version.
> 
> Metroid Prime 2 and 3 turn out to be a bad dream (though 3 was better than 2, but still very very repetitive and pretty boring).


 
Prime 2 was the best in the series mate.


----------



## Coto (May 14, 2013)

lloyd FTW on a new Smash Bros sequel.!


----------



## beta4attack (May 14, 2013)

Coto said:


> lloyd FTW on a new Smash Bros sequel.!


I would rather Luke, Asch, Guy or Jade, but any Tales character would be fine.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 14, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> Prime 2 was the best in the series mate.


It was the worse in the series mate. Shit story, shit level design. Shit combat. It's the blacksheep.
<snip>


----------



## AngryGeek416 (May 14, 2013)

Lloyd will be in the game 100%


----------



## BORTZ (May 14, 2013)

Oh man, Nintendo rumor threads are always the best. So do we know we can even trust these guys?


----------



## Coto (May 14, 2013)

symphonia is known worldwide, even because wolfteam (ex company, tales of phantasia creators) did the game. It is unique among the other tales series even. But as any other tales (except a few on DS), are masterpieces one by one


----------



## beta4attack (May 14, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Oh man, Nintendo rumor threads are always the best. So do we know we can even trust these guys?


Probably not, I've seen people say he's been spilling crap the past few months like how he loves playing the Mario Sunshine remake and whatnot, but we will see. If they announce a Direct on the 30th then there's a possibility he isn't speaking bullcrap.


----------



## BORTZ (May 14, 2013)

I don't believe anything till it's announced from a ND itself. And even then, you can only believe some of what you see.


----------



## Eerpow (May 14, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Oh man, Nintendo rumor threads are always the best. So do we know we can even trust these guys?


Because it's coming from a random IGN user who claims to work at Nintendo, just _saiyan_.
My God! Visited the IGN thread (please forgive me 'temp) and pretty much every shit post people make gets 5 likes minimum, it's so inflated likes aren't worth anything over there.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 14, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> it's so inflated likes aren't worth anything over there.



Nobody has yet got anywhere near enough likes on GBAtemp to access the ROMs and porn section so they are pretty meaningless here as well.


----------



## Chary (May 14, 2013)

Why are people hating on Goku? Would it really be that terrible if he were announced as a new character in Smash?
But, anyways, unless Retro is planning on a 1st person shooter of Donkey Kong, then it's probably Metroid: 4: Good Edition. 3D Mario being like "nothing we've ever seen" is quite the claim, but then again, Galaxy was pretty amazing, so I'm hopeful. Either way, these are rumors at best, so take them with a grain of salt.


----------



## Eerpow (May 14, 2013)

Chary said:


> Why are people hating on Goku? Would it really be that terrible if he were announced as a new character in Smash?
> But, anyways, unless Retro is planning on a 1st person shooter of Donkey Kong, then it's probably Metroid: 4: Good Edition. 3D Mario being like "nothing we've ever seen" is quite the claim, but then again, Galaxy was pretty amazing, so I'm hopeful. Either way, these are rumors at best, so take them with a grain of salt.


His powers would have to be so restricted though, it would be a little weird. Easteregg is the way to go if they want to do it.


----------



## gamefan5 (May 14, 2013)

<snip>

On-topic though, I'm having a hard time believing this. 3-5 nintendo directs in one month? WTF?


----------



## duffmmann (May 14, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> oh  .... a new first person view Metroid made by Retro
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZ


 
I'm thinking Maverick Hunters.  I know it was supposedly cancelled.  But what if instead of just working on it, Retro actually acquired the rights to MegaMan (since Capcom is doing shit with it), so they were able to get back to work on Maverick Hunters?  Just a thought.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 14, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> His powers would have to be so restricted though, it would be a little weird. Easteregg is the way to go if they want to do it.


He'd work, I suppose. The balance would be absolutely horrible to figure out, especially if they decided to let him go Super Saiyan on top of having a regular form, but they could manage it. Personally, I'd prefer just Tales characters or something, and maybe a 3DS DBZ fighting game that's decent (I don't care if they just remake Budokai Tenkaichi 3 or something).


----------



## Silverthorn (May 14, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I want a gritty Mario FPS where Mario's a drug pusher, selling mushrooms and living a hallucination, killing _"turtles"_ with his _"fire flower"_ while wearing a _"tanooki suit"_ where in reality, we are the turtles, withdrawing into our shells at the first sign of trouble, hiding our heads within the confines of the four walls of our houses pretending the outside world is perfectly fine, the fire flower being a flame thrower, a fire that purifies all corruption, the tanooki suit being a suit made of the skin of his victims... he used to be a carpenter after all... but then the economical crisis came... and everything changed.
> 
> A grim outlook on the condition of man where Mario simply wants to fix the plumbing of this world, a world where he is actually the unwanted clog everybody wants to push to the margins of society...
> 
> ...Peach would totally be a prostitute - a fallen princess under complete control of Bowser the Pimp.


 
It made me remember about this.


----------



## Magnus87 (May 14, 2013)

Bigger than Galaxy? Its Mario Universe


----------



## beta4attack (May 14, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> On-topic though, I'm having a hard time believing this. 3-5 nintendo directs in one month? WTF?


That's the most interesting and mind-blowing tidbit to the point it's unbelievable... Too good to be true


----------



## duffmmann (May 14, 2013)

Magnus87 said:


> Bigger than Galaxy? Its Mario Universe


 
Anyone remember this fake GBA trailer from years ago?  Looked pretty cool actually:


----------



## chavosaur (May 14, 2013)

I'd like to hope the "Like nothing we've ever seen before" means something not space oriented. 
Something fresh, no more space travel pls.


----------



## duffmmann (May 14, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I'd like to hope the "Like nothing we've ever seen before" means something not space oriented.
> Something fresh, no more space travel pls.


 
It should be a Mario and Kirby crossover game, I think that could be interesting.


----------



## mechadylan (May 14, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> ...Peach would totally be a prostitute - a fallen princess under complete control of Bowser the Pimp.



Sooooo, does he save her in the end?  "Can't turn a ho into a housewife."


----------



## XDel (May 14, 2013)

I'd really hope to see a new FPS Metroid, one with a more serious, edgy tone like Prime and the proceeding games, and far from the comic book story line of Prime 2 and 3.


----------



## KingVamp (May 14, 2013)

duffmmann said:


> It should be a Mario and Kirby crossover game, I think that could be interesting.


A true<- Sonic and Mario crossover!


----------



## chavosaur (May 14, 2013)

I'd actually like a 1st person starfox, IF it was done right. 
Imagine staring down the hull of an Arwing and actually feeling like your steering through space, actually piloting the Arwing, taking out enemies and watching them explode inches from your face. 
And hell, if you don't want that, give it the ability to toggle third person as well!


----------



## chrisrlink (May 14, 2013)

dude I can see Mario attacking Goku and not even making a dent but Namco would make him not overpowered but in reality goku would crush Mario like a fly also Kirby with Super saiyan hair would look cool


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 14, 2013)

If everything the guy has said so far has come true I see no reason why this won't. It all makes sense, I mean why wouldn't they want to make a bigger, better 3D mario? Super Mario Galaxy 2 was probably the longest mario game yet.


Arras said:


> First person futuristic? Could be either Star Fox or Metroid, I guess? Or something new entirely, but that's unlikely given the "something everyone wants them to do". Dunno about the rest, but being able to Kamehameha Mario off the screen would be interesting.


Out of those two I think I would actually prefer to see a good new Star Fox game. The franchise really needs one, apart from Star Fox Adventures it hasn't really been good since the N64.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 14, 2013)

the rumors are from a guy on *ign forums*. so yeah...


----------



## The Milkman (May 14, 2013)

I was hoping Star fox for the FPS, then I remembered the Megaman FPS... no thanks...


----------



## grossaffe (May 15, 2013)

in the unlikely event that this were true, couldn't we expect to never hear from him again?  I'm sure Nintendo's assassins would have gotten him by now.


----------



## Rockym (May 15, 2013)

beta4attack said:


> F-Zero isn't first-person, afaik.


Metroid wasn't first person either, until Retro got their hands on it...


----------



## chavosaur (May 15, 2013)

First person driving wouldn't be a first for Nintendo. 
Pressing forward on the dpad on MK7 will put you in first person mode and let you Gyro race, which is my preferred way of driving. 
A FP F Zero would be amazing.


----------



## ut2k4master (May 15, 2013)

a first person banjo kazooie that's playing in the future? ;P


----------



## mariodk (May 15, 2013)

want to have proof Goku can be a good char. in a SSB game
as well as not be Over Powered:
2 fan made Games of SSB got Goku: Super Smash flash 2, Super Smash Bros crusade
this Super Smash bros Brawl mod/hack:

(i made btw) and its not even a OP char. only if using the OP version of the moveset mod/hack ofc

proof DBZ characters can join SSB without be too much overpowered
so even goku can fit good in a SSB game without been super overpowered
Goku will be kinda a mix of Sonic/lucario
Sonic: Super saiyan xD
Lucario: kamehameha, replace aura with Ki and even Lucario´s Down-Smash from brawl is a attack Goku have done in alot of games and in the anime aswell
as I saw one guy asked early why all the hate on goku if he joins SSB
why not be happy for if goku join SSB: the first 4th party char. ,makes us DBZ fans happy,if Sonic is still in SSB4 we can finally have our sonic vs. goku,
and if you hate DBZ then don't play as Goku(unless if you needing to unlock stuff with Goku) or play in VS. mode and beat Goku up as yours main if you hate DBZ
but it's just a rumor for now so it's all unofficial and even I think it's low chance that he will join since he is a 4th party char.


----------



## pwsincd (May 15, 2013)

Nintendo announces new IP ... never ever been prequeled, sequeled or spin offed. 

Will this ever happen?


----------



## RPG Hacker (May 15, 2013)

pwsincd said:


> Nintendo announces new IP ... never ever been prequeled, sequeled or spin offed.
> 
> Will this ever happen?


 
It happens all the time! Now get your head out of your ass.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 15, 2013)

pwsincd said:


> Nintendo announces new IP ... never ever been prequeled, sequeled or spin offed.
> 
> Will this ever happen?


X


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 15, 2013)

soulx said:


> X


 
hey guys xenoblade was good rite guys rite?

I'm just busting your chops.

(but seriously xenoblade was mediocre at best)


----------



## totalnoob617 (May 16, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> oh  .... a new first person view Metroid made by Retro
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZ


 

Nintendo has got to remove its head from its anus, seriously, WTF, they ruined the franchise by making it 1st person in the 1st place, I liked the prime games but 1st person was still a major disappointment.
Finally they make 3rd person game with good graphics and classic enemies, other M and they fucked up a number of elements; control being non analog for one, not having to go find the power up items number 2 and replenishing missile and life by standing around instead of collecting them are all major mistakes.
Nintendo always fucks with the basic fundamental elements of its best franchisees and fucks them up, they never learn.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 16, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> Nintendo has got to remove its head from its anus, seriously, WTF, they ruined the franchise by making it 1st person in the 1st place, I liked the prime games but 1st person was still a major disappointment.
> Finally they make 3rd person game with good graphics and classic enemies, other M and they fucked up a number of elements; control being non analog for one, not having to go find the power up items number 2 and replenishing missile and life by standing around instead of collecting them are all major mistakes.
> Nintendo always fucks with the basic fundamental elements of its best franchisees and fucks them up, they never learn.


 
I seriously can't tell if you're being serious or not.

The first person for Metroid was exactly what the franchise needed. And Retro did a phenomenal job of developing it so much that the first Prime is considered one of the best games of all time. It had everything that Metroid had and improved upon it. It was not a first person shooter, but a first person adventure. More Prime = better for us.

Also Other M was not developed by Nintendo. That was just Team Ninja being fucking stupid.


----------



## totalnoob617 (May 16, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I seriously can't tell if you're being serious or not.
> 
> The first person for Metroid was exactly what the franchise needed. And Retro did a phenomenal job of developing it so much that the first Prime is considered one of the best games of all time. It had everything that Metroid had and improved upon it. It was not a first person shooter, but a first person adventure. More Prime = better for us.
> 
> Also Other M was not developed by Nintendo. That was just Team Ninja being fucking stupid.


I said I liked the prime games but they would have been better if they had at least had a 3rd person option, no reason they couldn't have it as the ball view was in 3rd person 

Metroid was never a first person game the franchise was always 3rd person, exactly what it needed was to brought to 3d, but that could have been done in 3rd person. This is since all other metroid games were in 2d and the n64 metroid was canceled.
3d was the new element, going and changing it to exclusively 1st person was a mistake IMO.


----------



## Dork (May 16, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> Nintendo has got to remove its head from its anus, seriously, WTF, they ruined the franchise by making it 1st person in the 1st place, I liked the prime games but 1st person was still a major disappointment.
> Finally they make 3rd person game with good graphics and classic enemies, other M and they fucked up a number of elements; control being non analog for one, not having to go find the power up items number 2 and replenishing missile and life by standing around instead of collecting them are all major mistakes.
> Nintendo always fucks with the basic fundamental elements of its best franchisees and fucks them up, they never learn.


 
0/10


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 16, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> I said I liked the prime games but they would have been better if they had at least had a 3rd person option, no reason they couldn't have it as the ball view was in 3rd person
> 
> Metroid was never a first person game the franchise was always 3rd person, exactly what it needed was to brought to 3d, but that could have been done in 3rd person. This is since all other metroid games were in 2d and the n64 metroid was canceled.
> 3d was the new element, going and changing it to exclusively 1st person was a mistake IMO.


 
....The morph ball was in third person. And all other metroid games were side scrolling. Third person would have been terrible for a game like Metroid, hell Other M proved that. First person is how Metroid should have been on the n64 had it ever been developed. Third person does not fit metroid at all. Either have it side scrolling or first person like Prime.


----------



## LoganK93 (May 16, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> Nintendo has got to remove its head from its anus, seriously, WTF, they ruined the franchise by making it 1st person in the 1st place, I liked the prime games but 1st person was still a major disappointment.
> Finally they make 3rd person game with good graphics and classic enemies, other M and they fucked up a number of elements; control being non analog for one, not having to go find the power up items number 2 and replenishing missile and life by standing around instead of collecting them are all major mistakes.
> Nintendo always fucks with the basic fundamental elements of its best franchisees and fucks them up, they never learn.


So by your logic, Mario 64 never should have happened? I mean mario was always a side scroller, so nintendo should have gotten their heads out of their asses and made another side scroller. OH WAIT THEY DID AND THAT GETS SHIT TOO. What would make people the most happy? I follow these forums rather regularly, and from what I can see Nintendo is always dumped upon for no reason. People want their games, but they also sit here and complain about how they never change anything, but the moment they do, then everyone bitches that they are "altering basic fundamental elements". They can't win.


----------



## totalnoob617 (May 16, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> ....The morph ball was in third person. And all other metroid games were side scrolling. Third person would have been terrible for a game like Metroid, hell Other M proved that. First person is how Metroid should have been on the n64 had it ever been developed. Third person does not fit metroid at all. Either have it side scrolling or first person like Prime.


Because other m had a dpad instead of analog to move, they should have used analog, but nintendo always has to do stupid experiments with ridiculous ideas and gimmicks on some of  their franchises, like touch pad to move on certain ds and 3ds games, they always seem find ways to ruin what could have otherwise been good games lately. 1st person games are a dime a dozen, metroid could have been good in 3rd person if it was done right.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 16, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> I was hoping Star fox for the FPS, then I remembered the Megaman FPS... no thanks...


 
Yeah all those 30 seconds of actually good looking footage from good devs definitely means the whole game would've been terrible.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 16, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> Because other m had a dpad instead of analog to move, they should have used analog, but nintendo always has to do stupid experiments with ridiculous ideas and gimmicks on some of their franchises, like touch pad to move on certain ds and 3ds games, they always seem find ways to ruin what could have otherwise been good games lately. 1st person games are a dime a dozen, metroid could have been good in 3rd person if it was done right.


 
Other M was Team Ninja dude, jesus, it wasn't Nintendo.


----------



## The Milkman (May 16, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Yeah all those 30 seconds of actually good looking footage from good devs definitely means the whole game would've been terrible.


 
Yep, I'm glad to see you came to your senses guild


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 16, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Other M was Team Ninja dude, jesus, it wasn't Nintendo.


 
Well to be fair the worst part of the game (the story) was Nintendo.


----------



## beta4attack (May 16, 2013)

Coming from the same person:


> * Pokémon News*
> 
> Pokemon X and Y and Pokemon Rumble U news expected with no other Pokémon games revealed.
> *Game Updates*
> ...


It's too farfetched, if you ask me. Do you think he's actually telling the truth? Disscuss!


----------



## chavosaur (May 16, 2013)

I just hope for new Resident Evil that isn't terrible~
Please let's get back to the glory days of my beloved RE D:


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 16, 2013)

"The game is also venturing into more “RPG-like” territory without “going full out RPG”, like Skyward Sword."

I read that as "We're still not gonna take risks with our franchises" because Skyward Sword was laughably awkward at trying to "advance" the series.


----------



## pwsincd (May 16, 2013)

A New Nintendo Wii U is expected by the end of 2014  - I fekkin hope not.


----------



## tickle.my.pickle (May 16, 2013)

_A new Nintendo 3DS revision is expected, but not within the next two years._


----------



## lismati (May 16, 2013)

What I would give infinite money for is "Super Mario Bit Adventure". It's like Mario and co. are going through "eras" like 8 or 16 bit to save the earth from evil aliens (yet again). I think it would work well on 3DS. And since this thread became a "post your wishes here" one, this ain't OT, raulpica :d


----------



## chavosaur (May 16, 2013)

lismati said:


> What I would give infinite money for is "Super Mario Bit Adventure". It's like Mario and co. are going through "eras" like 8 or 16 bit to save the earth from evil aliens (yet again). I think it would work well on 3DS. And since this thread became a "post your wishes here" one, this ain't OT, raulpica :d


So basically a sonic generations type deal


----------



## Nah3DS (May 16, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> ....The morph ball was in third person. And all other metroid games were side scrolling. Third person would have been terrible for a game like Metroid, hell Other M proved that. First person is how Metroid should have been on the n64 had it ever been developed. Third person does not fit metroid at all. Either have it side scrolling or first person like Prime.


for me... the problem with Prime is not the point of view. Being 3rd person or 1st person doesn't change the fact the game is boring as hell


----------



## beta4attack (May 16, 2013)

Rumours proven false because of the fact that the first confirmed Nintendo Direct is tomorrow, not the 30th:
http://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo-direct-17th-may-2013.347981/


----------



## Eerpow (May 16, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> First person driving wouldn't be a first for Nintendo.
> Pressing forward on the dpad on MK7 will put you in first person mode and let you Gyro race, which is my preferred way of driving.
> A FP F Zero would be amazing.


You can do FP in F-Zero GX too, except that it's so difficult when doing side attacks and stuff, not to mention that many techniques are impossible when FP, like you can't see what's in front of you when doing momentum shifts because of the angle of your machine takes in some curves. Also it's impossible to see ahead of you if tracks go like a sine curves, ramps etc. On top af all this it's pretty disorienting too.
The game would need some sort of complex mirror system for you to see enemies attacking from behind and from the sides. It's not like in MK where you have shells/bananas protecting your butt.

Still it's fun to do sometimes, especially with headphones since the audio changes so that it sounds like you're actually inside the cockpit of your vehicle. It's pretty rad, just not practical because of how crazy the game is designed.


----------



## totalnoob617 (May 16, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Other M was Team Ninja dude, jesus, it wasn't Nintendo.


Yes I understand that, but there is their 1st mistake -- subcontracting their major franchises out to 3rd party devs and then not having close oversight by the upper level of nintendo. They should keep the major franchises in house or at very least have better oversight and monitoring of the projects.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 16, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> Yes I understand that, but there is their 1st mistake -- subcontracting their major franchises out to 3rd party devs and then not having close oversight by the upper level of nintendo. They should keep the major franchises in house or at very least have better oversight and monitoring of the projects.


 
And yet Metroid Prime is a fantastic damn near perfect game. Huh.... stop nitpicking -__-


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 16, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Other M was Team Ninja dude, jesus, it wasn't Nintendo.


Team Ninja only handled the gameplay, which honestly wasn't that bad in my opinion, except for the extreme linearity (which is only a problem because it's a metroid game, which should be rather nonlinear). All the screw ups regarding the story, etc, most of the things people seriously had legitimate complaints about, were all Nintendo. And not just Nintendo, but Metroid's creator himself (I forget his name, but you can assume it's some weird Japanese name). It's quite sad.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 16, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Team Ninja only handled the gameplay, which honestly wasn't that bad in my opinion, except for the extreme linearity (which is only a problem because it's a metroid game, which should be rather nonlinear). All the screw ups regarding the story, etc, most of the things people seriously had legitimate complaints about, were all Nintendo. And not just Nintendo, but Metroid's creator himself (I forget his name, but you can assume it's some weird Japanese name). It's quite sad.


 
Hopefully you mean Yoshio Sakamoto and not Gunpei Yokoi


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 16, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Hopefully you mean Yoshio Sakamoto and not Gunpei Yokoi


Yes, that's who I mean. Sakamoto. His name escaped me briefly.


----------

